

Google Co-Founder Books a Space Flight - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/11/technology/11soyuz.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
ashwinl
Brief interactive feature of the commercial space industry:
[http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/html/science/20060912_...](http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/html/science/20060912_ANSARI_FEATURE/index.html)

------
jraines
I've never wanted $25 million as bad as while watching the new "When We Left
Earth: The NASA missions" mini-series on Discovery HD.

~~~
ashwinl
Agreed. Sundays at 9pm on Discovery
<http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/nasa/nasa.html>

------
lpgauth
Lucky! If only I had the chance to go :? Maybe one day...

